# PK380 Slide



## Surculus Solitudo

My wife asked for a PK380 so I ordered her one. I have a question though. Does the slide lock open? I don't see a latch in the pictures for it. Any of you new PK380 owners out there have an answer? Thanks!


----------



## Sam

Yes the slide locks open. There is not a release. Take the mag out and rack the slide to release or insert a loaded mag.


----------



## terese70

Hope she likes it. I am considering one as well .


----------



## ZEDDICUS

Pk 380 ,s slide will stay open when the magazine is not installed


----------



## ZEDDICUS

*correction*

slide stays open when mag is inserted


----------

